# Creating your own songs.



## Jared (Jun 29, 2008)

I have been playing tabs for a while now, and want to try something different! I want to create my own songs. But I have no idea how... I know there are ways to do this, but I can't seem to find anything on the net, all I can find is how to create your own guitar hero song ... Haha. If anyone can give me some tips, on how to create your own songs, it would be very appreciated! :smile:


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I am planning to buy this book in the near future.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

It's not like I'm Bob Dylan, or Paul Simon, or even Niel Young........but anything I've ever written has started as a lick/phrase/cool cord change on the guitar. I've expanded that into a a semi-song, and added words - usually what ever is on my mind at the time. Then with the words added and the "tone" of the song set, I've finished the music & lyrics together.

I've had words "come to me" when I've been nowhere near a guitar.....but those become basicly poems cause I can't seen to write music to words. For me it's got to be words to music.


----------



## guitaristgibson (Dec 23, 2008)

Im not sure if your taking about music or lyrics so ill give a bit on both:

*music* - depending on your style you just need practice and fool around alot, youll find chords or riffs that you will like (i have found a group of 10 chords that i consistently seem to use in song writing). Also try to write little "filler" riffs like randy rhoads uses and they can lead into a song (i do this alot). always keep your tempo smooth and write what you feel your guitar needs to say. : )

*lyrics* - I cant really give alot of advice except to always keep a piece of paper or a note pad handy, cause you never no when things will come to you, i even have a washable white board in my shower (roflroflrofl). i always write little sentences that have a meaning to me, then when i have like 100 little "quotes" i arrange them into a song or a chorus or a verse. This seems to work really well for me but you just have to find your own style.

_hope this helped,
nick_

(by all means PM me if you have any other questions)


----------



## Jared (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh..kqoct

This is for music, like creating riffs/solos etc. x]


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

there's tons of ways to do it.

you could start by taking a song you know how to play, then butchering it to make it something new. If you know theory, put it to use! or start out with 3 notes, and see if you can find a rhythm that makes them interesting, then try them as chord shapes, and see what other notes fit.

there's no 1 song-writing method that works for everyone. I myself just play, and i'm most creative when i'm jamming.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Jared said:


> Oh..kqoct
> 
> This is for music, like creating riffs/solos etc. x]


one note at a time....


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

What I do is record anything that sounds cool when I'm practicing .Usually the're short bits and pieces.Then I try to play them in pairs that fit well together and continue to expand until the song has all it's parts.Sometimes I'll take a riff from one song and add it to another later if it works better that way.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I agree with what Geezer said. I'd recommend you buy one of those personal hand held recorders, it doesn't matter whether it's tape based or digital, and then when you're messing around with some riffs, record them. Eventually you'll have enough to put together a song.


----------



## Cadence (Nov 20, 2007)

Budda said:


> you could start by taking a song you know how to play, then butchering it to make it something new.


Another fun thing is taking a familiar riff and keeping the notes but changing their time values. For example, giving Fur Elise a triplet "shuffle" feel or play a quarter note as a whole note instead, etc. It's a good way to find your own rhythms without worrying if the notes will sound good together.

Cadence


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Usually I play chords or notes in a pattern I'm familiar with...if a mistake sounds good(or interesting) then I'll try to add to it.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm with Kenmac and Geezer. Keep something handy you can record on. The handheld guys aren't too bad, but if you want to start with something basic, grab Audacity and use it to record.

Sometimes I start a recording session and just let it go for half an hour or an hour just to capture whatever ideas I've had. As long as you have hard drive space free, you can record all you like.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

At the risk of stating the obvious, get a teacher. A good teacher will be able to open the door to chord progressions, scale/mode use, song/tune structure, and how they all interact. In the meantime, take note of what chords you find together in tunes you know, and what frets the solos are on. Mix them up (in order, rhythm, dynamics, inversion, fingerings) and put them together until they sound good to you. Record what you do (written or audio) for reference.

Get instruction, it pays off in the long run.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## jeremiahlafollette (Apr 20, 2009)

*How to write a song*

Jared,

It's great to read that you have a desire to create your own songs.

One area that you may want to consider in your song writing journey is to learn what is known as EAR TRAINING.

Ear training from a song writing perspective is simply applying what you hear in your head to the guitar. Ironically, what is not so simple is also applying what is in your head to the guitar. 

Ear training is the bridge between what you are learning on guitar, and what you are hearing in your head. I found that the more Ear Training I recieved the more I was able to take the songs floating around in my mind and transfer these muscial ideas to the guitar. 

Now on the flip side; if you technically never practice or learn as much as you can on guitar (scales, chords, etc...), you will through Ear Training know what note/chord/scale to play and yet have difficulty in applying what you hear physically to the guitar.

Be patient, and enjoy the learning process of song writing. It's an amazing feeling every time you create, develop, and finish something uniqely your's on the guitar. 

I hope that helps a little.


----------

